# new ad for the colson



## spoker (May 26, 2017)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/...apolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/6143617265.html


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2017)

try the link again https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/6143617265.html


----------



## island schwinn (May 26, 2017)

This could be interesting if the guy doesn't have it in his possession.


----------



## gymmanager (May 26, 2017)

Crusty goodness @ $750 unless, of course, someone offers higher. So who knows...?


----------



## slick (May 26, 2017)

Link didn't work?


----------



## slick (May 26, 2017)

Nevermind


----------



## Krakatoa (May 26, 2017)




----------



## vincev (May 27, 2017)

Seller has offers of $750 so far.He is going to see how high it goes.


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2017)

Any estimates on the final price ?


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2017)




----------



## spoker (May 27, 2017)

the way he has been jackin ppl i hope he looses the whole deal,be a good one for that butcher guy!!


----------



## morton (May 28, 2017)

Another CL auction!


----------



## spoker (May 30, 2017)

got a new email,now if you give them a bid they figure is high enough you will be permitted to look at the bike in person!!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 30, 2017)

People that allow themselves to be treated like silly heads,deserve what they get from this greedy jerk. This piece of SH*# is hardly worth anybodys self respect. Let him keep it.


----------



## kreika (May 30, 2017)

Bring your shovel to dig back wheel out.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 30, 2017)

This guy's fifteen minutes of fame are up as far as I'm concerned. Ooops looks like someone just flagged his ad!


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2017)

He told me to come look at the bike and put in a bid !.8 hour ride ! I told him I come out only to purchase not bid.


----------

